# Canada vs USA



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Olympic Hockey.....2-1 USA at the end of the first.

I'm waiting for the fights to start


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> I'm waiting for the fights to start


Ya, that's the best part for sure.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Olympic Hockey.....2-1 USA at the end of the first.
> 
> I'm waiting for the fights to start


NOt so often in Olympic hockey.

DFrost


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Just about happened at the end of the second, 3-2 USA...damn Drury :lol:

Good game so far.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Waitin' for the fights to start in the streets....


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

4-2, things look bad for us, crap.

Good game.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Oh it hurts.

Just about to go out to dinner in Whistler...better than Vancouver after a loss I imagine.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> Waitin' for the fights to start in the streets....


Nevermind the streets, my wife just punched me in the ear when Crosby did a header into the net.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

chuckle, chuckle.

DFrost


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

The empty net goal by Kesler was something.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Sorry about that.
Did I ever mention I live in what is referred to as the state of Hockey


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Olympic Hockey.....2-1 USA at the end of the first.
> 
> I'm waiting for the fights to start


Gerry it's real simple...The difference between US hockey and hockey in Canada...*TEETH!* Canada wins!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

In Olympic hockey they actuall play the game! :roll::-#:wink:


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Yeah playing sucks ! I miss the days where you could fight . 

I got my son into hockey hoping it would toughen him up a little . But no..... they call penalties now for everything , more then 3 and you're out of the game , fight and you're done for a long time . 

Alot different from when I played . We were checking from day one and fighting as little kids . I remember parents having to come out and help break up bench clearing brawls and after the dust settled we finished the game . Man , those were the good ole days .


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

I really do love the sport . I'm an Eastside St Paul guy . Where Herb Brooks came from and played hockey . He still has a big effect on the hockey tradition here . My son now plays for St Paul Johnson Area Hockey (Herb's hockey) . 

I remember meeting Herb right after the 80 Olympics at his hockey school . When he first walked in the room full of young hockey players , it fell silent . He was really uncomfortable with it but laughed it off . He was a hockey god to us kids . Only person I've ever been starstruck by . His death was a huge loss to hockey especially here in Minnesota . 

Olympic hockey is still alot of fun to watch .


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Eh hosers who's it gonna be???
My prediction USA 4 Canada 3 :-({|=


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Mike Scheiber said:


> Eh hosers who's it gonna be???
> My prediction USA 4 Canada 3 :-({|=


I'm hopin Canada 3 USA 1 8-[


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

This is going to be a tough game . The Canuckers aren't going to be messing around this time .

3-2 US .


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Destiny, 3-1 US:grin:


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Here we go baby ! Knocked'em right into our bench ! 

They are both starting out strong .


----------



## Loring Cox (Sep 6, 2008)

YES! Tied game with 24 secs to play!!!!


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

holly shit!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Well??????


----------



## Jenn Caskill (Oct 7, 2009)

Canada Wins it in OT, Crosby scores it


----------



## Carlos Machado (Dec 28, 2008)

Canada just won in overtime breaking the record for most gold metals won by a host nation in the winter olympics. Go Canada Go!!!


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

shit :sad:


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

What a great game though


----------



## Carlos Machado (Dec 28, 2008)

yes it was that late goal scared the sh-t out of me.


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

awesome game!


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

That was a great game . I'm exhausted just watching it . I crapped my pants when Crosby had that first breakaway earlier in the game . Figures he would get it back . Congratulations Canada !


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Good game.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Fantastic game!
Suprising how good a hockey game can be without all the head banging. EH!

New Olympic sport in the works
Retired hockey players going head to head in........................
.
.
.
.
.
Wait for it.........................
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Synchronized head punching with helmets on! 

Booooring! :lol: :wink:


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Even though the USA lost the hockey game we still have the most medals YEA YEA=D>\\/


----------



## Sam Bishop (May 8, 2008)

But Canada has the most gold:razz:


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Harry Keely said:


> Even though the USA lost the hockey game we still have the most medals YEA YEA=D>\\/


Keep it up funny guy :lol:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TL01SReeOqE


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Keep it up funny guy :lol:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TL01SReeOqE


Good one :wink:


----------



## Carlos Machado (Dec 28, 2008)

Canada got two Olympic records most gold medals for any host country
Norway 10 gold 1994 Lillehammer
U.S.A. 10 gold 2002 Salt Lake City
Canada 14 gold 2010 Vancouver

and most gold medals in the winter Olympics
Soviet Union 13 gold 1976 Innsbruck
Norway 13 gold 2002 Salt Lake City
Canada 14 gold 2010 Vancouver


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Funny youtube commercial LOL, even though it was a USA guy getting his jacket pulled over his head.:lol:

Hey you guys should get away from dogs and use these little friggers. It seems like canadians like these furry little critters. Just a joke you canadians dont get your panties in a wad, just in all good fun. Looking I'm posting videos of canadians beating us up. Still a funny video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VUqsF8vbR_Q


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iv_qssv1Q1w&feature=related


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Check this out fella

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BG2HnfBAuo8


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Couldn't resist..

http://www.youtube.com:80/watch?v=U8PfX4VS_Lo&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Couldn't resist..
> 
> http://www.youtube.com:80/watch?v=U8PfX4VS_Lo&feature=player_embedded


Good one :x:lol:


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

I figured you'd like it for what it was.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Couldn't resist..
> 
> http://www.youtube.com:80/watch?v=U8PfX4VS_Lo&feature=player_embedded


Awesome.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Couldn't resist..
> 
> http://www.youtube.com:80/watch?v=U8PfX4VS_Lo&feature=player_embedded


Alright Gerry you win, that one takes the cake. At least I was able to enjoy it though and laugh because it made fun of everybody as well as the USA.:lol:


----------

